# Troy Bilt Bronco Drive spring location?



## douglass2207 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey all, new to this forum. I've searched up and down everywhere, everyday, for WEEKS. I have a 2010 Troy Bilt Bronco (42" cut, 20hp kholer engine). The guy I bought it off of had some springs fall of the bottom of the tractor that connect to the pedals and brakes and what not. I believe he lost one of the springs, or put them back in the wrong locations. I have researched parts diagrams, but they don't really show which spring connects to which location. Model number is 13wx78ks011. 

That is the same model number for 2010-2014 I believe, but the 2010 has a different "drive" diagram then the rest, not sure if it by mistake or if it is actually different. Does anyone have a picture of the underside of their tractor or have anything that could help? My gas pedal is extremely hard to press and it drives very slow, maybe 1 mph max. Thanks :cheers:


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will need to go to Troy Built's website and download the appropriate service manual. They are now manufactured by MTD, and built for specific discounters like Lowes, etc. Each product run for a specific seller and model year is different.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I have just the opposite problem.. my clutch/brake spring broke.. but its useable..
I'd take a pic for ya but don't have a camera..


----------



## douglass2207 (Apr 16, 2017)

I've checked the manuals, they don't show what I need, but thanks for the input. Pumpguys, thanks for the reply as well. Is it the sprig that connects the rod to the rear brake?


----------



## Beverly bills (Oct 2, 2017)

Did you find your problem? I am mm having the same problem. Need to see the underside of a mower.


----------



## AJF (Oct 20, 2021)

Beverly bills said:


> Did you find your problem? I am mm having the same problem. Need to see the underside of a mower.



SAME PROBLEM ON MY TROY BILT BRONCO MODEL 13WX78BS011 S/N 1A3078B40435. I replaced both upper and lower drive belts and now the tractor starts moving as soon as I engage the xmsn.


----------



## tropheusman (9 mo ago)

Here is a picture of it...


----------



## tropheusman (9 mo ago)

And here is what I believe to be the part number...


----------



## ta1904448 (5 mo ago)

How many belts on a older bronco and belts


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/troy-bilt/13-lawn-tractors


You can look through these pages. Parts by year then by model. 
Probably 2 belts, one for drive, one for the deck.


----------

